# Edisto Island



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 3, 2008)

Since we live in the woods/mountains we go to the beach to get away. Our favorite recently has been outside Charleston, SC.. Edisto Island.

A few favorite pics..







Sunrise..











As you might suspect there are others.. lemme know if you want to see more.

Those of us that are still ***cold*** we can dream!


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice pics Terry, of course we want more. And just remember spring is just around the corner for those that are **cold**
Everything here is starting to bud already though the night temps are in the mid 40s. (sorry cold ones- didn't mean to rub it in.)


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 3, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 3, 2008)

Beautiful pics!! It was actually up to 60 here today. Come on Spring!!!


----------



## Josh (Mar 3, 2008)

nice photos, terry! i like the bird one best. it's definitely starting to feel like spring here in SoCal....warm sunny days but still chilly nights (like tonight)


----------



## cvalda (Mar 4, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------

